# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الروت و مستلزماته(Root any Device)  root huawei u8220

## bzzi

السلام عليكم اريد معرفة كيفية التعامل مع root لهذا الهاتف huawei u8220 meditel

----------

